# Kuerschner weiterlernen



## Sharpz (31. Oktober 2010)

habe kuerschner auf 300 kann ich in dalaran weiterlernen nalso das ich bis 375 skillen kann


----------



## Dark_Lady (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd eher auf Scherbenwelt tippen, Thrallmar oder Ehrenfeste - oder evtl auch Shatt


----------



## Nimbe (10. Dezember 2010)

Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen wollte:


Warum brauch ich für Bosse oder mobs level 87 kürschnerlevel 530??
Es geht ja nur bis 525??? Oder hab ich da was verpasst? (also der lehrer in og gib mir nix)

Is das ein Bug oder soll man ne q reihe oder änhliches machen um an ein Kürschnermesser zu kommen, das die Fertigkeit erhöht??


Und noch ne frage: wo farmt ihr am besten das Leder?

ALso ich flieg im Schattenhochland im Süden bei den drachen immer ne Runde, da dort vile questen und ic nur noch hinfleigen muss und looten muss^^


----------



## KingKarlotti (10. Dezember 2010)

Kannst auch einfach Handschuhe verzaubern, oder dieses spezielle Kürschnermesser nehmen, welches Kürschnereifertigkeit erhöt.


----------



## Nimbe (10. Dezember 2010)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> Kannst auch einfach Handschuhe verzaubern, oder dieses spezielle Kürschnermesser nehmen, welches Kürschnereifertigkeit erhöt.



Das aus zg hab ich leider nimmer -.- gibs da etwa ne neue version?


----------



## Cassiopheia (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Möglichkeiten


----------

